# Show off your JetBeams!



## magellan (Jul 13, 2015)

There doesn't seem to be a JetBeam thread so I thought I'd start one.

Here's what I've got. These are mostly titanium limited editions except for the aluminum camo AA model.

From left to right:

First Row: Two TC-R1's, PC10, Jetbeam camo AA

Second Row: TC-R20, three TC-R10's, TC-R2

Third Row: TCR III with strike bezel, TC-R3 Dragon Body, two TM-R2's


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 13, 2015)

How do you know someone is a flashaholic? 

When their collection also includes a most impressive selection of titanium JetBeams. :wow:

Honaray Aussie ....... It's good to have countrymen in positions of power. 

~ Chance


----------



## magellan (Jul 13, 2015)

LOL

You got a point. 

Norm Eyres gave me the nickname when I visited him in Warragul, Gippsland a few months ago, not far from Melbourne. Norm is a great guy and it was a pleasure to meet up with him on our trip to New Zealand and Australia.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 13, 2015)

Great idea for a thread. I had no idea there were so many beautiful JetBeams. [email protected]@king forward to more people posting pictures of their collection. Although, you did set the bar pretty high from the get go. 

~ Chance


----------



## magellan (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks, C-G! I was kinda surprised no one had done one before. But I realized I had more Jetbeams than I knew so I rounded them up for a group shot.


----------



## simba (Jul 17, 2015)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## magellan (Jul 17, 2015)

Outstanding!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 18, 2015)

simba,

Did you take that picture using a mirror? 

~ Chance


----------



## simba (Jul 18, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> simba,
> 
> Did you take that picture using a mirror?
> 
> ~ Chance


No mirror involved. just that I own 2 sets of tcr 1,2,3. My favourite jetbeam ti pineapples


----------



## hendyk78 (Aug 5, 2015)

hey guys, I'm new here, mine is not fancy


----------



## luxlunatic (Aug 5, 2015)

Going oldschool.
This is from the very first run of JetBeams from 2008 or 09 I think??
This is a Cr123 version (AA were also available) with glow powder in the slots between the flats, single stage.
Still pumps out an impressive amount of light for an outdated LuxIII, U-Bin if I recall.
One nice feature is a threaded lug on the tail.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## magellan (Aug 5, 2015)

Very cool! I had not seen that model. Very nice little light. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## kmart356 (Sep 1, 2015)

RRT3vn Fiat Lux "one off"... this is my steampunk masterpiece
Triple 5000K … 2200-2300 Lumens


----------



## magellan (Sep 1, 2015)

Now that's what I call unique. :thumbsup:


----------



## akhyar (Sep 2, 2015)

So far, only these 2.
Old school RRT-1 Raptor, circa 2008/09 and the new C8, with built-in USB charging.






Have been aiming the titanium TCR-10 or the newer TCR-20, but still keeping my options open.


----------



## magellan (Sep 2, 2015)

An oldie but goodie there.


----------



## simba (Jun 23, 2016)

[/URL][/IMG]

Tr nicha 219 Ti Jet M.


----------



## simba (Jun 23, 2016)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## wimmer21 (Jul 6, 2016)

These lights pictured are amazing looking. :huh: So shiny...

I must keep an eye out for one to add to my modest collection.


----------



## harro (Jul 7, 2016)

Not too much here. Just an olive RRT3 with the single SST50 and 1200lms
An olive RRT2 with an R2 and I think from memory, about 350lms
A BC40 X-ML and smo reflector 130/800lms.





These three are totally factory standard, not modded in any way.

Love the modded and polished S/S and Ti lights in this thread. Lots of time and care gone into them !!

Love also the look of kmart356's steampunk RRT3vn Tri X-ML. What a BEAST.


----------



## magellan (Jul 9, 2016)

Still a very nice 3-some there!


----------



## Balance 58 (Feb 4, 2017)

While I own about 7 different flashlights and several more valuable than my JetBeam, it is my oldest working torch and remains my go to tool, primarily because of the ramped dimming capability.
It's an RRT-O Raptor and I have had it for about 4 years during which time it has seen constant use, frequent drops and simply kept on ticking.


----------

